# Crysis 4 zum Nulltarif: Crytek wird reiner Free2Play-Entwickler und verabschiedet sich von Kaufspielen



## MichaelBonke (8. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Crysis 4 zum Nulltarif: Crytek wird reiner Free2Play-Entwickler und verabschiedet sich von Kaufspielen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Crysis 4 zum Nulltarif: Crytek wird reiner Free2Play-Entwickler und verabschiedet sich von Kaufspielen


----------



## Sheggo (8. Juni 2012)

gibts dann wieder 80er Jahre Spieleautomaten-Feeling? "Insert Coin to enter next level..." 
wie soll das für SP Games sonst möglich sein?


----------



## T-I3ag (8. Juni 2012)

Wie soll das funktionieren bei einem Singleplayer Spiel?? Kommt dann eine Bildschirmeinblendung "Bitte werfen Sie eine Münze ein um den nächsten Level spielen zu können"??

Und wenn Crytek zukünftig auf Multiplayer setzen will, müssen sie sich aber anstrengen. Crysis Multiplayer waren bisher nicht so dolle. Vor allem nicht bei Crysis 2 mit den ganzen Hackern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2012)

??? WTF ???
Sorry, aber ich kann mir das neue Geschäftsmodell von CryTek überhaupt nocht vorstellen. Hoffe das ist nur ein Messenwitz...


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (8. Juni 2012)

Was soll der scheiß denn? Dieser ganze Free2Play bullshit ist doch dermaßen langweilig und sinnlos. Ich will keine werbeanzeigen in meinem Spiel genausowenig wie ich "pro level" bezahlen will. Ich will in meinen Fachmarkt laufen, mir n schönes spiel aussuchen, damit zur kasse gehn und zuhause die Disc in meinen Pc oder meine Konsole legen und los gehts. Ich zahl lieber 50-60€ für ein spiel mit qualität als 0€ für irgend nen bullshit den ich dann währenddessen bezahlen muss.

Finde ich schlecht das Crytek sich dazu entschieden hat. Dann dürfte wohl Crysis 3 das letzte spiel von den jungs sein das auf meinen systemen laufen wird.


----------



## l0l (8. Juni 2012)

Sheggo schrieb:


> gibts dann wieder 80er Jahre Spieleautomaten-Feeling? "Insert Coin to enter next level..."
> wie soll das für SP Games sonst möglich sein?


 
Schau Dir nur Diablo 3 an. Es wird keine Singleplayer mehr geben in Zukunft. Jedenfalls nicht von den Geldscheffel-Entwicklern. SP werden nur noch irgendwelche Konsolen- und Indieentwickler machen - was hoffentlich noch etwas dauert. Aber ganz ehrlich, ich hab seit Jahren kein wirklich fesselndes Einzelspielerspiel mehr gespielt. Skyrim z.B. hat mich zu Tränen gelangweilt.


----------



## krucki1 (8. Juni 2012)

Stimme LeftHandOvGod nur zu. Ich hab extra im Kalender geguckt ob wieder April ist, als ich die Überschrift las


----------



## Jedi-Joker (8. Juni 2012)

Singleplayer = Bitte weiter als bezahlbare Retail- oder Downloadspiel
Mutliplayer = Kann Free2Play werden, muss aber nicht



Ich frage mich, wie es bei Singleplayer-Teilen mit dem Free2Play-Modelln aussehen könnte, wenn es immer noch AAA-Titel sein woll. Wie wollen SIe einen Big-Budget-Spiel mit Free2Play-Modell finanzieren ?


Habe nix gegen F2P-Modell, aber wenn schon nur bei Multiplayerspielen.


----------



## Enisra (8. Juni 2012)

ich würde mal sagen, das man da hier auf das Falsche Pferd setzen wird


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2012)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Singleplayer = Bitte weiter als bezahlbare Retail- oder Downloadspiel
> Mutliplayer = Kann Free2Play werden, muss aber nicht
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kann mir höchstens vorstellen dass sie sich vielleicht mit den Verkäufen von CryEngine3-Lizenzen gut eingedeckt haben oder noch werden... Aber selbst das wäre ein arg illusorischer Gedanke...


----------



## Cicero (8. Juni 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Wie soll das funktionieren bei einem Singleplayer Spiel?? Kommt dann eine Bildschirmeinblendung "Bitte werfen Sie eine Münze ein um den nächsten Level spielen zu können"??


 
Ingame- Werbung. Der Ansatz: Du lädst dir den Client des F2Play Titels runter, komplette Spiele auf der Platte wird es nicht mehr geben. Zum Spielen brauchst du eine Online-Standverbindung. Im Spiel selbst gibt es vorher definierte Flächen, auf denen aktuelle Werbung mehr oder weniger prominent vertreten ist, Diese Flächen können wechselnd belegt werden bzw. von Werbetreibenden gebucht werden. Ist relativ unkompliziert umzusetzen und wurde schon öfters diskutiert, vor allem hinsichtlich des möglichen Werbeeffekts.

Bei MP Titel ist die Finanzierung, denke ich, klar.


----------



## ING (8. Juni 2012)

ist da etwa ein ende des hypes in sicht?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. Juni 2012)

Nehmen die Herren Spieleentwickler in letzter Zeit alle ein paar zuviele Drogen? Oder ist was mit dem Grundwasser nicht in Ordnung? .P 

Mal sehen ob sich das durchsetzen kann.


----------



## Belgium (8. Juni 2012)

Also es würd mich schon stören plötzlich vor ner Tür zu stehn, in die man erstmal nicht reinkommt...Spielfluss is dann gleich Null, weil man erstmal aus dem Spiel muss und irgendwas freischalten muss. Habn die zuviel Gras geraucht?! Und wie wir wissen is ja nichts Gratis...
Nenene....Crytek wat is mit Euch los?! Höhenflug? Schlechten Sex?!


----------



## krucki1 (8. Juni 2012)

l0l schrieb:


> Schau Dir nur Diablo 3 an. Es wird keine Singleplayer mehr geben in Zukunft. Jedenfalls nicht von den Geldscheffel-Entwicklern. SP werden nur noch irgendwelche Konsolen- und Indieentwickler machen - was hoffentlich noch etwas dauert. Aber ganz ehrlich, ich hab seit Jahren kein wirklich fesselndes Einzelspielerspiel mehr gespielt. Skyrim z.B. hat mich zu Tränen gelangweilt.


 
Nur weil du kein Einzelspielerspiel spannend findest muss ja nicht die gesamte Gemeinschaft darunter leiden. Ich hasse Merhspielerspiele wie die Pest. Ich möchte in Ruhe alleine mich durch Levels bewegen, in dem Tempo wie ich möchte, und nicht abhängig sein von anderen Leuten. Brauche ich Gemeinschaft, dann gehe ich raus, und sitze nicht vor dem PC. 

Die Spielebranche scheint in einem Umbruch zu sein....immer mehr Free2Play, immer mehr Sozialnetwork-Gedöns....dann komme ich auch in einen Umbruch suche mir was anderes als Hobby


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2012)

Habe gerade was entdeckt:

Electronic Arts - Will langfristig zum Free2Play-Publisher werden - News - GameStar.de

Scheinbar ist EA auf diese Idee gekommen, und damit sind alle Studios die im EA-Boot sitzen, wohl mitbetroffen. Zumindest könnte man das daraus deuten...


----------



## Kerusame (8. Juni 2012)

dieses spiel wurde ihnen präsentiert von...

bin ja gespannt wie das dann aussieht, wenn mitten im kampf das spiel für 25 sek trailer unterbrochen werden....


----------



## shippy74 (8. Juni 2012)

Cool ingame Werbung: Dieser Headshoot wurde ihnen Präsentiert von Bitburger dann kommt ein Kurze Pause "Bitburger das Bier für den Killer im Mann"
Lustig lustig, mich haben damals schon die  gefühlte 2000 Intel Werbeschilder auf der Panzer Karte "Highway Tampa" in BF2  enorm genervt.

ich glaube die versauen sich alle mit ihren immer verückteren Ideen die eigene Zukunft. irgendwann haben sie die Kunden so weit das die entweder aufhören oder nur noch gecrackte Spiele / Raubkopien zocken.

Außerdem sind die Spiele auch nicht kostenlos, irgendwann muss ich bezahlen, entweder ab Level XXX oder um Gegenstände zu kaufen die ich brauche um weiter zu kommen, meiner Meinung nach müsste es da ein Gesetz geben, da es nicht der Wahrheit entspricht das es kostenlos ist.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. Juni 2012)

Naja.. im Endeffekt heisst das, dass andere Entwickler und / oder Publisher über kurz oder lang auf den Zug der aufwändigen Singleplayer Spiele aufspringen werden. Wenn sich Crytek selbst demontiert, bitte. Ne Chance für andere. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Zukunft der Spiele in F2P liegt. Das ist / wird sicherlich nen großer Markt sein. Aber der Markt für anspruchsvolle Spiele jenseits von Multiplayer und Socialmedia wird auch in Zukunft nicht ohne Bedeutung sein. Dafür gibts einfach zuviele Spieler die lieber alleine zocken.


----------



## Theojin (8. Juni 2012)

Damit fällt ja dann der Multiplayer der Crytek Spiele komplett flach. Ich glaube kaum, das die ihre Entwicklungskosten wieder reinholen, wenn sie für ihre Shooter nur 3 Waffenskins und ne virtuelle Wasserpistole anbieten.
Da wird man dann als Spieler, welcher kein Geld in die Hand nehmen will, sicherlich nur Spieler 2. Klasse sein.

Einzelspieler - naja, wenn die Werbung dezent wäre ok, aber auch da kann man sich auch schlimmere Szenarien ausmalen.

Ich kenne die ganze F2P Geschichte schon aus der MMOSzene, deswegen würde ich eigentlich nie ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, sowas als Shooter, selbst von Crytek, ernst zu nehmen.
Aber den Hals kriegen ja andere Entwickler auch nicht voll, man schaue sich nur DICE/EA und Activision an.


----------



## Angry-Yoghurt (8. Juni 2012)

Das wars für mich mit Crytek....


----------



## KillerBommel (8. Juni 2012)

eieiei....
dann kommt ja,
battlefield bad company 3 alls free2play.....


----------



## MarauderShields (8. Juni 2012)

Naja, als nicht allzugrosser Ego-Shooter Fan war Crytek nie wirklich auf meinem Radar, also irgendwie wurscht.


----------



## Xaramas (8. Juni 2012)

Fragt sich nur, wie sie die hohen Produktionskosten mit einem F2P-Modell wieder reinbekommen wollen...


----------



## ganderc (8. Juni 2012)

Warum Crysis spielen, wenn es doch Battlefield gibt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. Juni 2012)

ganderc schrieb:


> Warum Crysis spielen, wenn es doch Battlefield gibt.


 
Naja ganz einfach weil der SP von BF wesentlich schlechter ist als der SP von Crysis. 

Ich kann mir das F2P System aber auch überhaupt nicht vorstellen, zumindest nicht als alleiniges Modell. Vllt erlaubt sich Crytek nur einen Scherz mit uns?!


----------



## mimc1 (8. Juni 2012)

KillerBommel schrieb:


> eieiei....
> dann kommt ja,
> battlefield bad company 3 alls free2play.....


  								 							 								 									 																	 										 											HÄÄÄÄ ?  Falsche Abteilung.


----------



## Sancezz1 (8. Juni 2012)

Die werden sich das Geld eben anderweitig rein holen. Sie haben ja schließlich auch ihre Cry-Engine. Auch werden sie ein Teil des Geldes über kommende Engine´s finanzieren und davon dann mit die Entwicklungskosten abdecken. Und wie schon mehrmals hier erwähnt wurde, den Rest z.Bsp. über Werbung


----------



## Phone83 (8. Juni 2012)

Xaramas schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, wie sie die hohen Produktionskosten mit einem F2P-Modell wieder reinbekommen wollen...


 Kann ich dir sagen, wie bei jedem free 2 play Abzockermodel..Jeder kleine Scheiß ob extra Waffen, extra mp level oder einfach nur das du schneller aufsteigst (bei einem lev system) einen buff  der ein paar Stunden hält und dann mal ebene 50 Cent kostet. Man verliert die Summen aus dem Augen und schon ist man bei 70 Euro für ein free to play... anstatt 50 wie es früher war.

Viele werden das nachmachen aber mir kommt nie wieder ein free to play ins haus. Support schlecht, Grafik meist schlecht und ohne Ende kosten


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2012)

Ich frage mich, ob man sich mit solchen Systemen auf Dauer nicht total schadet. Dadurch wird doch bei der Allgemeinheit die Lust darauf, ein PC Spiel zu kaufen oder dafür überhaupt was zu zahlen, noch mehr sinken.
Würde es z.B. überwiegend Free-2-Play Spiele geben, dann würde ich die immer soweit spielen, bis man zahlen muss und dann einfach zum nächsten Spiel springen.
Da würden die dann an mir kein Geld mehr verdienen, während ich jetzt bereit bin, 40 Euro für ein Spiel zu zahlen.

Deshalb bezweifle ich, ob das System auf Dauer funktioniert.


----------



## Dentagad (8. Juni 2012)

Naja, war doch nur eine frage der Zeit. Das das von EA kommt war mir auch klar 
Aber es ist nunmal so das das derzeitige "Bezahlmodell" veraltetet ist. Mir  war das schon lange klar das das nur eine frage der Zeit ist bis ein Entwickler ein "Basis" Programm liefert und man diesen dann per DLC ständig erweitert. Besonders bei spielen wie FIFA oder COD wäre soetwas schon lange mal fällig da ein neues FIFA mit sicherheit keine 50€ wert ist. Wenn da jährlich ein Update kommen würde für 25€ das wäre Fair.

Das hat vor und natürlich auch nachteile. Das gute daran wäre schonmal: Es gibt für jedes Spiel eine Demo und man kann mit jedem zusammen zocken falls das Spiel einen MP besitzt.
Auf der anderen seite könnte das ausmass verherend sein. Man stelle sich ein Spiel mit 10 Akten vor. Jeder akt kostet 5€ und jede paar Monate kommen neue inhalte die aber wichtig sind wegen der Story. Ein ME4 wird dann wohl genau so aussehn
Wie in einem schlechten Film eben: 30 Minuten schauen - bitte werfen sie 5€ein  


Naja, ich warte mal ab. Ich sag jetzt nichtmal das das ganze unbedingt schlecht ist weil eh kaum einer mehr (besonders PCler) Geld für Solospiele ausgibt. Nur leider sind ganz besonders firmen wie EA  die soetwas mit sicherheit dreist ausnutzen werden.


----------



## Nesquick_John (8. Juni 2012)

ich hasse free to play. anfangs machen die spiele vielleicht spaß, aber ab einer bestimmten stufe muss man immer etwas zahlen um weiter zu kommen. außerdem ist es immer pay to win. sämtliche fairness eines guten multiplayers wird über den haufen geworfen. schade um crysis und crytek!


----------



## Dentagad (8. Juni 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen, wie bei jedem free 2 play Abzockermodel..Jeder kleine Scheiß ob extra Waffen, extra mp level oder einfach nur das du schneller aufsteigst (bei einem lev system) einen buff  der ein paar Stunden hält und dann mal ebene 50 Cent kostet. Man verliert die Summen aus dem Augen und schon ist man bei 70 Euro für ein free to play... anstatt 50 wie es früher war.
> 
> Viele werden das nachmachen aber mir kommt nie wieder ein free to play ins haus. Support schlecht, Grafik meist schlecht und ohne Ende kosten


 

Wieso abzock modell? Was soll daran abzocke sein?
Beste und neuste beispiel: DOTA2

Man kann Skins kaufen wenn man das möchte und jeder kann es spielen. 

Erklär mir was daran jetzt nicht fair sein soll?
Ein PaytoWin System wird logisch scheitern.Das würd ich ebenso nichtmal umsonst spielen.


----------



## dennis-2810 (8. Juni 2012)

Wenn man für einen bestimmten Preis die Werbung und alle anderen "Features", die so ein Modell mitbringt, abschalten könnte, wär das garnicht mal so schlecht.
Ich würde viel mehr Spiele ausprobieren und mir die besten rauspicken..
Wird aber eh nicht so laufen


----------



## DrProof (8. Juni 2012)

F2P suckt!


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (8. Juni 2012)

Mal sehn, wenn se ein Pay to Win Sytem bringen, werden se damit auf die Nase fliegen, aber es gibt ja genug andere F2P die auch gut ohne Funktionieren. Gegen ingame Werbung an sich hab ich nix, sofern sie nicht den Spielfluss stört.

Z.B: Team Fortress 2. (Ok das war nicht immer F2P aber Crytek hat ja die inkünfte aus der Cry-Engine). Man konnt sich zwar Sachen kaufen, es gab aber nix was man nicht auch so bekäme (bis auf ein paar Hüte) und nix davon war Overpowert.

auf der Andren Seite ist Valve auch ne ganz andere Liga als EA / Crytek


----------



## Exar-K (8. Juni 2012)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Ich hab extra im Kalender geguckt ob wieder April ist, als ich die Überschrift las


 Ich dachte auch erst, dass es sich hier um einen stark verspäteten Aprilscherz handeln muss. Die scheinen es aber tatsächlich ernst zu meinen. Unglaublich...


----------



## NForcer-SMC (8. Juni 2012)

Meine Fresse, gehen mit die Entwickler alle auf den Sack mit ihren F2P Modellen. Welche bekloppten spielen das ganze denn bitteschön. 

ES NERVT. Das ist doch auch nur noch der Fall, weil die Entwickler unfähig sind, geniale Spiele zun erschaffen und wollen so an noch mehr Kohle von den Gamern kommen. Kranke bekloppte Welt.

F2P sucks


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2012)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, gehen mit die Entwickler alle auf den Sack mit ihren F2P Modellen. Welche bekloppten spielen das ganze denn bitteschön.
> 
> ES NERVT. Das ist doch auch nur noch der Fall, weil die Entwickler unfähig sind, geniale Spiele zun erschaffen und wollen so an noch mehr Kohle von den Gamern kommen. Kranke bekloppte Welt.
> 
> F2P sucks



Bei solchen Herstellern steht eben mittlerweile das Geschäftsmodell im Vordergrund und nicht mehr das Spiel.


----------



## CardinaleRatzinger (8. Juni 2012)

sehr schön, auf crytek kann ich nach crysis 2 sowieso verzichten.
Sollen sie doch die F2P spieler abzocken/zur weissglut bringen.

BTW ausser Battlefield F2P hab ich noch kein solches Spiel gezockt, angesehen hab ich mir einpaar, aber ich kanns nach wie vor nicht verstehen. 99% davon  ist sowieso nur Kiddy mist...


----------



## NineEleven (8. Juni 2012)

Da bin ich auch nicht so der Fan von. 

Seit TF2 auf F2P umgestellt wurde, habe ich gemerkt, wie dämlich dieses Geschäfts/Spielmodell ist. Da kann ich auch gerne drauf verzichten.

Gut dass die wenigstens Homefront noch traditionell rausbringen, denn sobald sie anfangen gute Lizenzen zu horten, um daraus F2P-Games zu machen, würde mir das gewaltig stinken!


----------



## ChillerKeks (8. Juni 2012)

Dentagad schrieb:


> Wieso abzock modell? Was soll daran abzocke sein?
> Beste und neuste beispiel: DOTA2
> 
> Man kann Skins kaufen wenn man das möchte und jeder kann es spielen.
> ...



Es gibt PaytoWin Systeme die eben nicht scheitern und sogar sehr erfolgreich sind. Zum Beispiel das F2P Spiel Wolfteam, in dessen Item Shop es sozusagen "legale Hacks" gibt und zwar Rüstungen mit denen man fast alles aushält. Waffen, die Spieler ohne diese Rüstungen mit ca. 2-4 Körper Treffer töten, benötigen plötzlich bis zu 35 Schüsse und es gibt nicht wenige die diese Rüstung haben. Sicherlich gibt es auch F2P Spiele, wie LoL oder DOTA 2, wo es eben nur Skins sind die keinen Einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen haben, aber das sind leider nur Ausnahmen. Deßhalb finde ich es Schade, dass Crytek auf dieses Model umstellt. Obwohl weder ich noch irgendjemand anders wissen kann, ob diese Item Shops das Gameplay auf eine negative Weise, für Leute die kein Geld in ein F2P Spiel stecken wollen, beeinflussen wird. Zwar bin ich kein Wirtschaftwissenschaftler, aber meiner Meinung nach macht es Wirtschaftlich mehr "Sinn"(Geld ) F2P Spiele zu produzieren, da sie so dauerhaft einen gleichbleibenden Gewinn durch ihr Produkt erzielen können. Vorausgesetzt es läuft gut, was aber auch als Risiko für ein Vollpreistitel besteht. Naja, wir werden sehen, was daraus wird.

MfG Keks


----------



## IlllIIlllI (8. Juni 2012)

und so werden heimlich schrott spiele im wert von 40€ für 150€ an den kunden verkauft


----------



## Schalkmund (8. Juni 2012)

NineEleven schrieb:


> Seit TF2 auf F2P umgestellt wurde, habe ich gemerkt, wie dämlich dieses Geschäfts/Spielmodell ist. Da kann ich auch gerne drauf verzichten.


 Ich spielte TF2 ja schon bevor es F2P wurde, für mich hat sich seit der Umstellung nichts verändert. Was genau ist an dem Geschäftsmodell so dämlich? Den Item-Shop fürs optische Tuning der Spielfiguren gabs doch schon vorher. Ehrlich gesagt fand ich die Idee von Valve sogar ganz clever, da TF2 vermutlich eh nicht mehr wer weiß wie viel verkauft wurde und auch schon vorher so gut wie nichts gekostet hat, mehr Leute einfach mit dem Gratis-Modell in den ohnehin schon gut laufenden Item-Shop zu locken.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (8. Juni 2012)

Wenn man dann auf F2P umsteigt, kann man sich künftig ja auch so dumme DRM-Systeme wie SecuROM und Co. sparen.

Wer dann zus. Geld ausgeben will, der kann. Der Rest muss ja nicht.


----------



## UthaSnake (8. Juni 2012)

und wenn sie AAA-Titel produzieren (mit enormen Summen) wie wollen sie sich dann weiterhin finanziell halten wenn sie auf F2P umstellen?

Durch Werbung oder wie?


----------



## MarauderShields (8. Juni 2012)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> und wenn sie AAA-Titel produzieren (mit enormen Summen) wie wollen sie sich dann weiterhin finanziell halten wenn sie auf F2P umstellen?
> 
> Durch Werbung oder wie?


 So spontan erinnere mich da grad nur zu gut an die Aussage des EA Chefs (oder was in der richtung, keine Ahnung was er genau für eine Position oder für einen Namen hat, aber er ist hoch oben in der Rangliste ^^ ) das er ganz gern geld fürs Nachladen verlangen würde. Also ja, Free2Play, hier hast du 1000Schuss für den Anfang und wenn du mehr willst, bitte zahlen. 

Ea trau ich das jedenfalls zu.


----------



## MrNooP (8. Juni 2012)

Ich hasse F2P...
 Und zwar deswegen, da man durch irgendwelche integrierte Ingameshops nie das Gefühl hat, ein richtiges Spiel zu spielen, immer fühlt man sich benachteiligt und das Spiel nicht komplett an. Auch wenn das Spiel dann mal nicht Pay2Win ist, ist es doch ärgerlich. Gerade bei Shootern geht aber die Tendenz in die Richtung, dass man sich alle Waffen kaufen muss. Und wenn ich dann sehe, dass ne permanente Waffe 20€ (so viel kostet ein ganzes Spiel bei Steam) kostet, dann ist mir das doch ein wenig zu viel für einen virtuellen Gegenstand.
Schade, Crytek war einer meiner Lieblingsentwickler, ich hoffe nur nicht, da ja auch EA auf Zeit jetzt F2P wird, das nun mit allen Entwicklern passiert und man nur noch sonen Client Schmarrn zum Download hat. (Man stelle sich mal vor: Assassins Creed FreetoPlay wo man sich alle Missionen dazukaufen muss ) Denn so eine Videospielära würde ich nicht mitmachen.


----------



## wind1945 (8. Juni 2012)

Hi

Mal ein schönes Beispiel das F2P nicht funktioniert siehe -> Age of Empires Online. Gut manch streiten sich ob es überhaupt ein nachfolger zu Age Of Empires ist, aber ich kenne kaum Leute, die das spielen. 

Gruß


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. Juni 2012)

MarauderShields schrieb:


> So spontan erinnere mich da grad nur zu gut an die Aussage des EA Chefs (oder was in der richtung, keine Ahnung was er genau für eine Position oder für einen Namen hat, aber er ist hoch oben in der Rangliste ^^ ) das er ganz gern geld fürs Nachladen verlangen würde. Also ja, Free2Play, hier hast du 1000Schuss für den Anfang und wenn du mehr willst, bitte zahlen.
> 
> Ea trau ich das jedenfalls zu.


 
Hat er so nie gesagt  
In dem Interview wurde viel aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und auch massiv falsch übersetzt. Wenn ich es noch richtig weiß ging es da hauptsächlich um Kundenbindung im F2P Modell und mögliche Funktionsweisen von Micropayment.


----------



## Riesenhummel (8. Juni 2012)

Also ich mag Free to play und kann den schritt von Crytek nur begrüßen. Ich hab nur noch wenig Zeit zum spielen und will dafür kein Abo abschliesen. mir ständig ein Spiel für 50 oder 60 Euro kaufen will ich auch nicht da ich die meisten spiele eh nicht durchspiele. Also lade ich mir lieber ein f2p-spiel kostenlos runter, spiele wenn ich Zeit habe und geb mal hier und da einen Euro aus wenn ich lust habe. ist für mich das perfekte Modell!


----------



## golani79 (8. Juni 2012)

Nach jedem abgeschlossenen Abschnitt gibts dann ne 5 Minuten Werbepause wie bei den Privatsendern im TV ...


----------



## MarauderShields (8. Juni 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Hat er so nie gesagt
> In dem Interview wurde viel aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und auch massiv falsch übersetzt. Wenn ich es noch richtig weiß ging es da hauptsächlich um Kundenbindung im F2P Modell und mögliche Funktionsweisen von Micropayment.


 EA CEO John Riccitiello On Gaming Microtransactions - YouTube

Für mich klingt das recht unmissverständlich. Keine Ahnung ob er danach sagt "War nur ein Joke", aber in dem Teil klingt er so als meint er es auch so. Was heissen nicht muss das sowas tatsächlich kommt, aber da sitzten halt leute in den Chefetage... ayay.


----------



## Exar-K (8. Juni 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich spielte TF2 ja schon bevor es F2P wurde, für mich hat sich seit der Umstellung nichts verändert. Was genau ist an dem Geschäftsmodell so dämlich? Den Item-Shop fürs optische Tuning der Spielfiguren gabs doch schon vorher. Ehrlich gesagt fand ich die Idee von Valve sogar ganz clever, da TF2 vermutlich eh nicht mehr wer weiß wie viel verkauft wurde und auch schon vorher so gut wie nichts gekostet hat, mehr Leute einfach mit dem Gratis-Modell in den ohnehin schon gut laufenden Item-Shop zu locken.


 Das F2P-Modell von Valve ist auch das Einzige, das ich halbwegs ok finde. Das ganze Spiel kostet nichts und nur ein paar dämliche Hüte ohne spielerischen Vorteil kann man für Geld kaufen.


----------



## Chris1q1q (8. Juni 2012)

wenn das ernst gemeint ist, dann schwant mir übles für die Spielezukunft...


----------



## Lokinchen (8. Juni 2012)

der einfluss von ea färbt auf dne chef des chaos-design studios aus deutschland ab. nun scheint die ganze welt in wut und rage verfallen zu sein. ea ist ansteckend wie eine grippe, aber.... nicht im positiven sinne.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (8. Juni 2012)

wie wollen die jetzt das nötige geld verdienen? Un wie steht es um die Qualität?


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Juni 2012)

Free2Play finde ich nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, aber für Spiele mit dem Fokus auf Singleplayer wie Crysis, irgendwie sehr schwer vorstellbar, wie sie das vernünftig umsetzen wollen.


----------



## aut-taker (8. Juni 2012)

MarauderShields schrieb:


> EA CEO John Riccitiello On Gaming Microtransactions - YouTube
> 
> Für mich klingt das recht unmissverständlich. Keine Ahnung ob er danach sagt "War nur ein Joke", aber in dem Teil klingt er so als meint er es auch so. Was heissen nicht muss das sowas tatsächlich kommt, aber da sitzten halt leute in den Chefetage... ayay.


 
Das ist definitiv nicht als "ernst" gemeint. Er hat zwar genau das Beispiel gebracht, in dem Zusammenhang meint er aber, dass er wenn ein Kunde 30 Stunden spielt und wird, nachdem er keine Munition mehr hat, nach 1€ für Munition gefragt, ist er nicht mehr "objektiv" und zahlt, weil er so "im Spiel ist" viel wahrscheinlicher als sonst wo. Heißt aber definitiv nicht dass sie das machen werden, das war ein Beispiel wie ein F2P Strategie funktionieren kann (Kunden binden, "süchtig" machen, dann zahlen sie von selber).


----------



## powermax90 (8. Juni 2012)

denke die Grundqualität wird schon stimmen denn ohne zufriedene Kostenlose Spieler bekommt man auch kein Geld rein wenn die dann Bonusmaterial erwerben.

Geld verdient Crytek dann natürlich mit neuen Waffen, neuen Funktionen des Nanosuit, neue Missionen, Bonusmaterial anderer Art,... und natürlich werbung im Spiel also z.b bei den Straßen in new York ist dann ne Werbetafel mit Coca Cola, sony, EA Games oder sowas..
und im Radio - was ja ab und zu auch läuft spielt dann Werbung oder sowas... alles rein hypotetisch ^^


----------



## rednose (8. Juni 2012)

pay2win ist leider realität, besonders in den vielen asiatischen MMOs
Ich habe fast 2 Jahre Atlantica Online gespielt und es gab halt doch einige verrückte, die über 1000$ für das Spiel ausgegeben haben. Mit einem hohen Level blieb einem für PVE kaum etwas übrig, als die monatliche 150%exp und +15%(oder so) Stärke Lizenz zu kaufen(Ob jetzt mit ingame Geld von nem anderen Spieler oder im Item Shop ist egal, der Publisher hat sein Produkt verkauft). Und wer im PVP ganz vorne dabei sein wollte brauchte sowieso abartige Mengen an ingame Geld, die man sich selbst durch farmen kaum verdienen konnte. 
Auch ich habe im Itemshop dort mehr als die 40€ für ein Spiel gelassen. Schätze ca 150 Euro in 2 Jahren


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. Juni 2012)

MarauderShields schrieb:


> EA CEO John Riccitiello On Gaming Microtransactions - YouTube
> 
> Für mich klingt das recht unmissverständlich. Keine Ahnung ob er danach sagt "War nur ein Joke", aber in dem Teil klingt er so als meint er es auch so. Was heissen nicht muss das sowas tatsächlich kommt, aber da sitzten halt leute in den Chefetage... ayay.


 
Das ist exakt das was ich mein. von einem ca. 5-10 Min Vortrag über F2P, Kundenbindung und Microtransaktionen wird ne Minute rausgenommen. Zusammenhang wird nicht erklärt. Aber trotzdem: genau hinhören! aut-taker hat's weiter oben schon ganz gut zusammengefasst. Er spricht davon was Gamer bereit wären zu tun. Sprich er sagt:
 "_when your're six hours into playing BF and you run out of ammo in your clip - and we ask you for a dollar to reload - you're not very price senistive at that point of time_". 
heißt im endeffekt: Ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt ist es den Spielern egal, sie zahlen, egal wie unverschämt die Forderung ist. Er möchte mit dem Beispiel deutlich machen wie F2P funktioniert und wie man am besten Mikrotransaktionen in ein Spiel einbaut. Nimmt dafür ein krasses Beispiel das er auch deutlich als krass unterstreicht wie man am obien Satz sieht. Man kann die Politk des F2P kritisieren, aber der Kerl hat nie gesagt "ich will dass die BF Spieler fürs Nachladen zahlen."


----------



## IlllIIlllI (8. Juni 2012)

dann können die hacker alle f2p spielen weils da nich so weh tut falls man zufälligerweise vllt doch mal gebannt werden sollte was selbst nach 3 monaten power hacken in bf3 nie passiert ist. *hust*


----------



## billy336 (8. Juni 2012)

raubkopierer sind schuld...


----------



## Razor666 (8. Juni 2012)

Naja das war logisch das das kommt, schaut euch mal WOT an. Die verdienen sich dumm und dusselig mit ihrem Game. Alleine mit dem Premium Panzer "Löwe" der knapp 30 Euro kostet, haben sie etliche Millionen gemacht, wenn die Stats stimmen, wieviele da rumfahren. 
Im Prinzip ist es wie Drogen verkaufen, die Spieler werden angefixt und zahlen dann. Man baut ne progressive Kurve ein mit dem das Level und der Anspruch steigt und bringt dann Items die da Abhilfe schaffen, gegen Bares. Also warum ne Kuh (der "dumme" Gamer) nur einmal melken, wenn man es dauerhaft machen kann. Es lebe der Kapitalismus


----------



## LostHero (8. Juni 2012)

30? Der Löwe kostet schon sehr lange 50€ oder wurd der wieder reduziert? Wenn ja wann? xD


----------



## Enisra (8. Juni 2012)

Razor666 schrieb:


> Naja das war logisch das das kommt, schaut euch mal WOT an. Die verdienen sich dumm und dusselig mit ihrem Game. Alleine mit dem Premium Panzer "Löwe" der knapp 30 Euro kostet, haben sie etliche Millionen gemacht, wenn die Stats stimmen, wieviele da rumfahren.
> Im Prinzip ist es wie Drogen verkaufen, die Spieler werden angefixt und zahlen dann. Man baut ne progressive Kurve ein mit dem das Level und der Anspruch steigt und bringt dann Items die da Abhilfe schaffen, gegen Bares. Also warum ne Kuh (der "dumme" Gamer) nur einmal melken, wenn man es dauerhaft machen kann. Es lebe der Kapitalismus


 
mit dem selben Prinzip hat dann aber auch jeder Depp MMORPGs gebaut, weil WoW so gut lief und njoa, so ein Aion oder Tabula Rasa läuft ja doch schon gut *hust*
Und auch Mikropayment ist bei weitem nicht die Ultima Ratio, man vergisst da irgendwo wieder warum das erfolgreich ist und njoa, es wäre nicht das erste gescheiterte Me Too Projekt


----------



## MrNooP (9. Juni 2012)

"Alleine mit dem Premium Panzer "Löwe" der knapp 30 Euro kostet, ..."
Und für 30€ kann ich mir schon ein Spiel holen wo ich das ganze habe und zwar für immer und noch mehr dazu...
Das dunkle FreetoPlay Zeitalter der Gaming Industrie hat begonnen (Prophetenstimme aus).


----------



## CaptainCock (9. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn f2p umstritten ist, seh ich es positiv:

Kein publisher bedeutet oftmals mehr kreative Freiheit und am Ende mehr Geld für die Entwickler.
Das ganze wäre natürlich besser wenn man einfach 60eur bezahlt und so alles im Spiel freischalten kann.

Pay2Win macht bei Warface ja keinen Sinn, da das Spiel auf PvE ausgelegt ist....

Crytek hat sich das wohl gut überlegt.


----------



## MrNooP (9. Juni 2012)

Naja F2P geht selbst bei PvE Spielen. Bestes Beispiel sind die unzähligen Iphone Apps zB von Gameloft. Da kannst du dir mit Geld son Kram wie Diamanten kaufen, damit schaltest du Munition, bessere Waffen/Ausrüstung, Buffs für mehr XP, Missionen usw. frei.
Ich will ja nicht zum Oberpessimisten hier werden, jedoch gefällt mir das nicht, weil die das letztendlich machen, da dieses Geschäftsmodell mehr Gewinn abwirft. Und die Leute schlucken den Köder ja, siehe Browsergames oder MMORPGs.


----------



## springenderBusch (9. Juni 2012)

Ist das ein Scherzartikel, oder der 1. April.
Wie wollen die Geld verdienen, wenn sich keines ihrer Spiele im Multiplayer bisher behaupten konnte ?
Warum sollte ich für ein Singleplayerspiel noch zusätzlich Geld hinlegen wenn ich es bereits umsonst durchgespielt hätte ?
Die drei Türken wurschteln sich durch die Branche und zerkloppen dabei immermehr ihren Leumunt, den sie sich mit Farcry und Crysis aufgebaut haben.
Sollen sie machen, es wird Studio´s geben die ihren Platz einnehmen so wie schon seit Anbeginn der Computerspielgeschichte.
Hand zum Gruß

P.S.: Upps, hier gehts den meißten so wie mir, sogar mit den gleichen Argumenten und Fragen. Hätte ich mir meinen Kommentar sparen können.....oder auch nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Juni 2012)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Ist das ein Scherzartikel, oder der 1. April.
> Wie wollen die Geld verdienen, wenn sich keines ihrer Spiele im Multiplayer bisher behaupten konnte ?
> Warum sollte ich für ein Singleplayerspiel noch zusätzlich Geld hinlegen wenn ich es bereits umsonst durchgespielt hätte ?
> Die drei Türken wurschteln sich durch die Branche und zerkloppen dabei immermehr ihren Leumunt, den sie sich mit Farcry und Crysis aufgebaut haben.
> ...



Dann befürchte ich, dass man immer weniger wert auf den Singleplayer legt und mehr auf Mehrspieler setzt. Oder man macht es so, dass es einzelne, bestimmte Missionen nur durch den Kauf gibt. 

Das Problem beim Free-2-Play ist ja auch, dass es die Entwicklung und das Design eines Spieles beeinflusst. Der Entwickler muss ja die Sachen so basteln, dass die Leute zum Kaufen angeregt werden. Da werden dann eben gewisse Dinge ins Spiel eingebaut, die nicht eingebaut werden, weil sie zu einem besseren Spielerlebnis führen, sondern den Spieler Richtung Item-Shop lenken sollen. Es beeinflusst quasi das ganze Spielkonzept, weil das ja um einen Item-Shop herumgebaut werden muss.


----------



## GlobalError (9. Juni 2012)

Also dazu ich meinen Senf abgeben.
Also von Free2Play Games halte ich ja nicht viel, da fast alle auch sogenannte Pay to Win Games sind.
Wer z.B. Wolfteam von Aeriagames kennt weis was ich damit meine.
Wenn man keine Waffen etc. kauft hat man fast null möglichkeiten zu gewinnen, da alle anderen bessere Waffen haben.

Und noch ein Punkt:
Ein Spiel das hauptsächlich für den Singleplayer bekannt ist nur noch Online spielen zu können finde ich nicht so toll.

Jetzt eure meineung dazu?!


----------



## shippy74 (9. Juni 2012)

Naja entweder man macht es mit oder nicht, ich weiß zu 100% das ich nix in der richtung Unterstütze, ging die ganzen Jahre so das man nicht für jeden Mist zahlen musste und wenn die Hersteller dann meinen das sie ihre Kunden bis aufs Hemd ausziehen müssen dann sollen sie es machen. Wird wohl genug Leute geben die ihr letztes Hemd für ein Spiel hergeben, ich gehöre da nicht dazu. Es sollte nur jedem klar sein das die NICHTS verschenken, das Free2Play ist nur Augenwischerei, das sind Gewinn orientierte Unternehmen und die wollen euer Geld. Von daher versteh ich nicht das es immer heist Free und das die Games überall auch noch als Freegame gegypte werden. Um alles in den Spielen nutzen zu können kommt man NICHT ums zahlen herum. Was da Free ist ist mehr oder weniger eine bessere Beta.


----------



## StefKram (9. Juni 2012)

Da bin ich mal gespannt was man im nächsten Crysis als Freeplayer bekommt. Wahrscheinlich nur Messer und Pistole. Will man Shotgun oder MG muss man zahlen. Ich glaub ich such mir bald mal lieber ein neues Hobby.


----------



## Fresh1981 (10. Juni 2012)

Mir erschließt leider nicht die Logik des ganzen.
Crysis 2 sogar nen Preis gewonnen und jetzt der Umstieg auf F2P. Kein Geld mehr?
Also diese Strategie muss erstmal jemand erklären.


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2012)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Mir erschließt leider nicht die Logik des ganzen.
> Crysis 2 sogar nen Preis gewonnen und jetzt der Umstieg auf F2P. Kein Geld mehr?
> Also diese Strategie muss erstmal jemand erklären.


 
ich würde mal so darauf tippen das die Strategie "mehr Geld" lautet . . .
aber ich würde eher sagen dass das ein Schuss in den Ofen wird


----------



## shippy74 (10. Juni 2012)

Was gibts da zu erklären, bei Free2Play geben die Spieler mehr Geld aus wie für ein Normales Game, da zahlste 50 oder 60 Euro und gut ist. Bei Free2Play haste da 5 Euro dann wieder hier 5 Euro und nach 3 Monaten haste mal gerade 100 Euro oder mehr gezahlt. So einfach ist das, der geringste teil der Spieler die doch so ein Spiel regelmäßig zocken , soielen doch komplett auf Standart.  5 oder 10 Euro in der Woche hört sich halt nicht so viel an wie einmal 60 Euro. das ist das ganze Konzept, dazu kommt das es keine Gebrauchtspiele mehr gibt und sich keiner das Game auf billigere Art und weise besorgen kann. Willste alles haben musste zahlen, ansonsten biste immer nur Spieler der zweiten oder dritten klasse... 
Ich will nicht wissen was die alleine mit ungenutztem >Geld verdienen, Kohle die nicht aufging weil der preis nicht rund war oder aber weil die Spieler aufgehört haben....

Letztens war so ein Bericht im fernseh da hat ein Typ über 2000 Euro in ein Rollenspiel gesteckt, das war bis Level 50 komplett kostenlos und dann gings los, weil die Leute so lange gespielt haben wollen sie halt weiter machen und da man bei dem Game mit dem Handy zahlen konnte kam die überraschung erst mit der nächsten Rechnung...


----------



## der-jan (10. Juni 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Letztens war so ein Bericht im fernseh da hat ein Typ über 2000 Euro in ein Rollenspiel gesteckt, das war bis Level 50 komplett kostenlos und dann gings los, weil die Leute so lange gespielt haben wollen sie halt weiter machen und da man bei dem Game mit dem Handy zahlen konnte kam die überraschung erst mit der nächsten Rechnung...



da braucht man ja bei crytek keine angst um die spieler zu haben - mir ist nicht bekannt daß leute lange deren produkte gespielt haben


----------



## shippy74 (10. Juni 2012)

Darum gehts ja nicht , es geht darum das man durch die kleinen Beträge und die verscheidenen Zahlmöglichkeiten mal schnell ne Menge geld ausgibt ohne einen überblick zu haben. Normal gehst ins Geschäft, legst deine Geld hin udn gut ist. So sitzte am WE am PC und es kommt was raus und weils so einfach udn jeder das Super findet bezahlste mal schnell mit dem Handy oder änlichem.... Dazu kommt das ich das System; Geld bezahlen und nix in der Hand haben eh total unsinnig finde. Wenn ich DLC kaufe dann nur auf CD oder garnicht.


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Was gibts da zu erklären, bei Free2Play geben die Spieler mehr Geld aus wie für ein Normales Game.


 
ja ne, das ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung
da könntest auch mit herleiten das Autos total teuer sind, weil da so nen paar Bugattis rumflitzen, nur das fährt ja nicht jeder einen, wie auch bei 300, egal
Eher ist es so, das die Rechnung ist, das von 100 Leuten die so ein Micropaymentspielt anfangen nur 10 dabei bleiben und davon auch nur ein einziger Typ dann wieder was kauft und die zahlen hab ich mir auch nicht ausgedacht, die hat Schlütti mal im Podcast genannt, deine sind eher aus der Nase gezogen
Sicher gibt das so Leute die ein Haufen Geld ausgeben(was ich eher hier für Blödsinn halte weil deutlich überteuert) aber wie bei so nem Bugatti sind das eher Statistische ausreißer, denn eher fährt die Mehrheit so was wie nen Golf
Auch ist ja das Tolle, das Itemshops nicht so homogen sind wie da behauptest, denn viele haben auch einfach irgendwelche Vanity-Items oder irgendwelche Buffs


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (10. Juni 2012)

Cool Gratis Benchmarks absofort bei Crytek oder wie xD
Naja bei mir ist bei F2P spielen kein Geld zu holen ...


----------



## PsyMagician (10. Juni 2012)

Lobenswerter Schritt! So würde auch mal das rumgeheule wegen der ganzen Raubkopien ein Ende nehmen. Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, daß das Konzept aufgeht und es keine pay to win Games werden. Eine Zusätzliche Möglichkeit der Finanzierung wäre evtl. auch eine Schnittstelle für freiwillige Spenden, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Crysisheld (10. Juni 2012)

Viel Bla, bla von den Yerlis mal wieder. Und schon sind sie in aller Munde. Das ist doch das einzige was die damit bezwecken. Klar ein Millionen Budget wird investiert... Das glaube die doch selber nicht. EA hat mit NFS World gezeigt was für ein Scheiss als F2P entwickelt wird und wie man auch bei F2P massig Kohle verdient.... 

Besseres Beispiel der Ultra Flop APB..... ja ja


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Besseres Beispiel der Ultra Flop APB..... ja ja


 
wurde das nicht aber erster zum F2P als die das von EA weg geholt haben?


----------



## MICHI123 (10. Juni 2012)

Immer nur am meckern die Leute... entweder die Spiele sind zu teuer, oder sie werden einem quasi geschenkt, beides kacke anscheinend


----------



## m4ik (15. Juni 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Immer nur am meckern die Leute... entweder die Spiele sind zu teuer, oder sie werden einem quasi geschenkt, beides kacke anscheinend


 
Das Problem ist dass, kostenlose Spiele nicht die Qualität eines normalen Spiels haben und dazu noch irgendwo meist versteckte Kosten lauern.


----------



## ix (26. August 2012)

Ich freu mich auf die gratis Spiele


----------



## der-jan (26. August 2012)

ix schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf die gratis Spiele


 
es sind ja keine gratis spiele im genauerem sinne  die designen die spiele schon um geld zu machen - also sie designen sie so - daß der spieler einen anreiz hat geld in itemshops etc auszugeben

als gratisspiel sehe ich einen titel wo alles aspekte des gameplays dem spieler gratis zur verfügung gestellt werden - er also gratis alles nutzen kann was die entwickler sich bei dem spiel gedacht haben

crytek hat denk ich mal nicht vor gratisspiele zu machen


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2012)

Bei Crysis 4 kannst dir dann Akkus für den Nanosuit kaufen wenn die leer sind


----------



## Zooler (31. Oktober 2012)

Es kann nur ein pay to win Konzept sein. Alles andere ist ökonomisch Blödsinn. Das Erspielen würde so lange dauern, dass der Spieler kauft. Und dann wird es ganz schnell teuer.


----------



## stawacz (31. Oktober 2012)

aber is doch klar gewehsen,,free2play is einfach der größte mark den es gibt..man nehme nur mal world of tanks,,die haben mitlerweile 35 mio spieler,,wenn von den 35 mio nur 15-20 mio regelmäßg geld investieren,,hab die entwickler alles richtig gemacht und scheffeln weit mehr kohle als mit jedem BF oder CoD...

viele meiner freunde spielen WoT,,und hauen da regelmäßg kohle rein.
ich hab letztens auch ein längeres interview von den crytek leuten gelesen,,und da wurde noch mal versichert das es auf keinen fall pay2win geben wird.viel mehr handelt es sich um dinge die eher kosmetischer natur sein werden,,oder auch boosterpacks und mappacks..und wenn man dann will holt man sich halt so n mappack fürn 10er,,wo is das problem,,jeder kann erstmal ausgiebig spielen und testen und sich dann entscheiden was er am liebsten mag.

also ich finds gut,so lange es eben wirklich kein pay2win gibt

und mal ehrlich,,wer kann sich denn zurück haltenwenn ein neues mappack kommt,,das holen sich doch dann eh die meisten,,mich eingeschlossen   und wenn man dann von grund auf schon eine spielergemeinschaft von sagen wir einfach mal so 20 mio bei so nem blockbustertitel hat,,dann sind das am ende schon andere zahlen als wenn ich 2-3 mio einheiten absetze


----------



## Sha6rath (17. März 2013)

Zooler schrieb:


> Es kann nur ein pay to win Konzept sein. Alles andere ist ökonomisch Blödsinn. Das Erspielen würde so lange dauern, dass der Spieler kauft. Und dann wird es ganz schnell teuer.


 =naja

Ich spiel derzeit die Beta von Warface und muss sagen mit dem nötigen können ist extrem viel extrem schnell freigespielt. Pay2Win? Habe ich zumindest in Warface noch nicht gesehen. 
Das dortige F2P System erinnert sehr stark an Dota2. Es gibt keine übermächtigen Waffen, 99% von den Dingen dienen an sich sowieso nur kosmetischer Natur und die Waffen sind jetzt schon extrem gut ausbalanciert. 

Das funktioniert aber bestimmt nur deshalb so gut weil EA nicht involviert ist


----------

